# 1970's Actress with Weird Eyes?



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Anyone remember the actress in the 1970's who had the really weird pale eyes? She had dark hair and did a lot of bit parts alongside Adrienne Barbeau. Please help. This is driving me batty!!


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you thinking of Meg Foster? Good actress.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

YES, that's her!! I watched a movie yesterday called "Red Eye" and there was a man in it with the same pale eyes. That's what got me thinking!

I did a search on Meg Foster and didn't realize that she was Cagney in the first 6 episodes!


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

When you look in Meg Foster's eyes directly,when she looks at the camera,she looks like she's peering into your very soul.Gave me the willies.But I really like her as an actress and I wish she'd had more starring roles.She could have been one of the greats rather than relatively unknown..


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

When I saw the title, I immediately thought of Karen Black, but then I saw the light eyes part. Does anyone remember Karen Black? She was in a lot of stuff in the 70s too. She has brown eyes, and one is a lazy eye. Sometimes it was hardly noticeable, but other times she looked cross-eyed. Otherwise very pretty though! 

I recognize Meg Foster's picture, but can't recall anything specific I ever saw her in. I had a friend in school with eyes that were very light blue, but very bright at the same time, almost glowed. When the song "Witchy Woman" by the Eagles came out, everyone started calling her that, lol.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I remember Karen Black.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

"Red Eye" is a great movie!! That guy is a weirdo!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Daniel Craig, the newest James Bond has those weird piercing blue eyes too.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Kirstie Alley has those kind of eyes too.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Here's a recent(ish) pic of her. I think she still looks great in her 60's, but that hair do is terribly unflattering!

http://www.exposay.com/meg-foster-2010-winter-hollywood-show/p/35877/130/


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Whoa, time ain't been good to her, either.
Ed


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I was wondering if you were mistaken and thinking of Marty Feldman


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

whiterock said:


> Whoa, time ain't been good to her, either.
> Ed


I wouldn't say that. I think she looks pretty d--- good. She has a certain come hither look. Either that or it's one of those reptile looks saying, "Don't mess with me!" I always got those two confused.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

didn't say she was ugly, said time hadn't been good to her either, ain't been good to me the same way, she was totally hot in the 70's, i wasn't bad lookin myself for a countryboy. Skin on both her and me shows effects of too much sun and weather.
Ed


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I remember her in a PBS version of the scarlet letter.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I thought maybe you were talking about this gal. Watch her eyes.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

GOOD GRIEF! That STARTLED me!


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

whiterock said:


> Whoa, time ain't been good to her, either.
> Ed


-I thought I was looking at Mick Jagger's sister at first!

L8R,
Matt


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Wayne02 said:


> I thought maybe you were talking about this gal. Watch her eyes.


Tilda Swinton in Orlando!

I loved that movie and she was fabulous in it....one of my favorite movies


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, man, that totally creeps me out - to the point where I am not coming back to this thread after I post AND I have the reply way up at the top of my screen while I type!

Wanted to say that I remember Karen Black. Was that one weird movie she was in called "Trilogy of Terror" or something like that?


----------

